
Redeye VC: Old Half.com Commercials - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/01/old-halfcom-com.html
======
daniel-cussen
"That's less than 50 cents per habit!" lol It's good marketing. Still,
whatever, happened to them? They died, right?

~~~
far33d
Acquired by ebay. Not sure what happened after that.

